# Room temperature at night



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh I wouldn't do that, she will be just fine keeping herself warm at 63 degrees, but cooling down in a crate with a heating pad like that beneath her may be dangerous.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, mine are standards...but Madonna is in a conti trim and her butt and legs are shaved..and we keep our room very cold at night. She sleeps on the bed or on a dog bed on the floor and is fine. She does have a long jacket..Stella has a short coat all over and they both seem fine. We leave our window open and our bedroom door closed all winter..and I live in south dakota!! We have a wonderful down comforter and like snuggling up under the covers  I have no idea how cold it gets in our room...but Im sure its lower than 60 at times. Our heat comes on at 5am..so its warmer when I get up..The dogs never seem too cold.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess I'm a worry wart! sounds like she is fine. Its me who is the sissy!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought about this, but the other way around I think Lou gets warm if she sleeps in anything over 70, we keep it at 68 at all times 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with Fluffyspoos - overheating is much more dangerous than possibly being slightly chilly (there - another thing to worry about!). 63 degrees used to be considered warm, until we all got used to living in sub tropical conditions - anyone else old enough to remember frost patterns on the insides of the windows, and the horrible shock of icey linoleum on bare feet?! If you think she may get cold in the early hours, perhaps you could get her a sleeping bag style bed - that way she could snuggle into it if she was chilly, but sleep on top of it when warm enough.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first clip my dogs I worry that they might get cold and cover them in their on bed on the floor... not once have they NOT uncovered themselves... you dog is fine.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I think 63 is fine. If you are worried, put another blanket in the crate with her. Our house is set a 59 degrees during the day when we are at work. Lily has a thick quilt in her crate and I put an additional fleece blanket in there for her to snuggle into. I also just put a blanket on the outside of the crate to cut down on any drafts we live in an old drafty house. If Callie seems cold (shivering) I'd be concerned, but I'm certain that 63 is warm enough.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can also cover the crate with a blanket and create a cave, though make sure there's a few spots open for airflow!


----------

